

Ask HN: Which itches can I scratch? - gschiller

We&#x27;re always told, &quot;Scratch your own itch&quot; when it comes to entrepreneurship. I think that this is bullshit. I want to solve problems where the money is.<p>What problems do you have to which I could create a solution?
======
helen842000
The 'scratch your own itch' is given as advice because it leads to better
solutions which lead to money. You are your own target market which makes
building decisions and selling easier. It gives you drive & motivation because
you know if it's something you'd use yourself or not & you have your first
customer from day 1 (yourself). Trying to build something for a group of
people you're not part of is tough and often results in a lot of guess-work.

One problem I'd like to see a solution for is for enquiry/quote based service
businesses. Tracking which advertising method brings the most
enquiries/bookings long term for small businesses. Also with reminders to
follow up the following week after a quote is sent. This currently has to be
done by combining several systems (analytics, gmail, calendar, spreadsheets,
handwritten notes) this could easily be improved & simplified.

